
What if Apple and Twitter merged? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/06/03/whatIfAppleAndTwitterMerge.html
======
olivercameron
Apple is notorious for doing very few acquisitions, I fail to see why Twitter,
a company that is struggling to monetize, would be the exception. What leg up
does Twitter give them and does it have the potential to generate billions in
revenue? I have my doubts. See Apple's half-hearted attempt with Ping to show
where their priorities lie.

If Apple really wanted to do a social network, they could very easily have
already, Twitter doesn't solve any problems for them.

~~~
taitems
I think their current efforts are nothing to scoff at:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisition...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Apple)

------
idefix
I can only imagine a desolate landscape where hoards of hipsters roam the
earth killing everyone with weaponized tweets and great smugness

~~~
karamazov
That would make a fantastic movie. Or at least an SNL digital short.

------
UtestMe
Apple sees what Flipboard does, they have also bought Tweetie. I don't think
buying Twitter is a very bright idea. Did Microsoft buy Nokia?

------
te_chris
Twitter investors would leap at the chance for their shares to be converted
into AAPL - Apple, not so much.

------
daimyoyo
Twipple?

~~~
beej71
That would make Michael Orias of Oakland, CA a very happy man.

------
rhygar
"A fool and his money are soon parted."

